# Alternativen zum Schleifring, aber welche



## Outrider (17 November 2009)

Hallo, 
es gibt Rundtische in der Produktionstechnik auf denen sich Motoren befinden.
All diese Signale und Leistung müssen vom Schaltschrank hin zum Rundtisch der sich im Kreis bewegt.
Eine Möglichkeit sind Schleifringe für Leistung L1 L2 L3 .
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Steuer und Regelsignal auch zu übertragen ( z.B. Thermokontakt, Signale für FU wenn er mit dreht u.s.w ) allerdings über eine andere Art den die Schleifringlösung ist ziemlich teuer und je mehr sich Antriebe auf dem Tisch befinden umso teurer wird es.
Gruß


----------



## Hotsch (17 November 2009)

Es gibt verschiedene Drahtloslösung z.B. über Bluetooth, WLan,... 
Hersteller wie Phönix Contact haben da einige Produkte im Angebot.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2009)

Wir haben auch schon Schleifringlösungen eingesetzt, allerdings die Signale immer per Profibus+Schleifring übertragen. Dadurch braucht man nicht für jedes Signal einen Schleifring, sonderst sammelt alles auf dem RT mit einem Profibusslave ein. Funktioniert bei 1,5MBit bestens, allerdings mit einem speziellen Schleifring für Profibus.


----------



## INST (17 November 2009)

Wir haben schon dataeagle (Wireless Profibus) von Fa. Schildknecht eingesetzt. 

http://schildknecht.info/DE_3002_Profisafe_Datenblatt.pdf

Bei der Spannungsversorgung wirst Du wohl Schleifringe einsetzen müssen.
Schade, Wireless - Strom wurde immer noch nicht erfunden. 

Gruß
INST


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2009)

*Stromübertragung durch die luft gibt es schon*



INST schrieb:


> Bei der Spannungsversorgung wirst Du wohl Schleifringe einsetzen müssen.
> Schade, Wireless - Strom wurde immer noch nicht erfunden.


 
Warum soll es das noch nicht geben...?
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Report-Drahtlose-Stromuebertragung-2_38646785.html


----------



## Sockenralf (17 November 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Bei der Spannungsversorgung wirst Du wohl Schleifringe einsetzen müssen.
> Schade, Wireless - Strom wurde immer noch nicht erfunden.


 

Hallo,

hab ich nicht vor ein oder 2 Jahren da was von Igus in Nürnberg oder Hannover gesehen???
Ich glaub, da gibt´s DOCH was


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (17 November 2009)

Hallo,

http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagename=invishome&CID=011004

Vielleicht passt ja was


MfG


----------



## dani (17 November 2009)

Hallo,

auch von Vahle gibt es ein System für drahtlose Daten (RS485-Schnittstelle glaube ich) und Leistungsübertragung

http://www.vahle.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=130&Itemid=376

Ist deutlich teurer als Schleifleitungen/ringe aber dafür mechanisch verschleißfrei.


Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## INST (18 November 2009)

*Stromübertragung durch die luft gibt es schon*

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur und Sockenralf



> Zitat von *INST*
> 
> 
> _Bei der Spannungsversorgung wirst Du wohl Schleifringe einsetzen müssen.
> Schade, Wireless - Strom wurde immer noch nicht erfunden. _


 
Sorry, war technisch mal wieder 100 Jahre zurück. *ROFL*

Gruß
INST


----------



## 8051 (26 November 2009)

Kontaktlose Übertragungssysteme gibts auch von beta SENSORIK

http://www.betasensorik.de


----------



## edison (27 November 2009)

Gestern auf der SPS Messe gesehen:

http://www.kontenda.de/

Sollte eigentlich dem entsprechen was Du suchst.


----------



## zotos (27 November 2009)

http://www.wampfler.de/

Bietet auch Induktive Energie und Datenübertragung an.


----------



## Flinn (28 November 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mal Mobi zuvorkommen:

Die Bluetooth-Technik (Blauzahn industriell!) von Phoenix ist auch nicht schlecht. Und hat recht gute Übertragungsreichweiten und -sicherheiten. Spg-Versorgung natürlich über Schleifringe.

Gruß
Flinn


----------

